# TaylorMade Stealth driver



## Ethan (May 8, 2022)

Used my TM for the first time on a golf course today. Impressed. Looks good at address, felt good off the face, flew longish and not as leftish as I often hit, and nice flight. My two PPs also had a go (not a card-marking round) and both also liked their shots too. One was a SIM2 user and said he preferred the Stealth. 

I chose it partly because it is not a super low spin head. Spin works for me and keeps it straighter.

Spec: TM Stealth, HZRDUS Red shaft, S flex, standard setting.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 8, 2022)

I've used mine for two rounds now. Unlike you, I get too much spin & the Stealth plus gave me a much better launch. I don't  think it's given me a great deal more length but I love the flight & it seems better on off centre strikes - my go to shot.


----------

